# Cool little video



## traingeekboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is a video that seems boring at first because it's only still images. But it really has some interesting features.For one, there seems to be some kind of lock system for boats! Check it out.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0EM...CB6A65BC&lf=results_video&index=27&playnext=2


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the canal and canal boats...That is new to me! Looks like there are Locks too! I might have made them a bit wider though perhaps that is just camera angles.


----------

